

Coming Soon: Free Internet From Space - wikiburner
http://www.nationaljournal.com/tech/coming-soon-free-internet-from-space-20140220

======
lutusp
An article without a single word of useful information -- no clue about
orbital height, how many subscribers might be served by a given satellite, how
the system would switch between satellites as one satellite moved out of view,
that sort of thing.

Without the technical details, it's a pipe dream unlikely to attract
investors.

~~~
andymoe
This particular plan may be a pipe dream but I think everyone is vastly
underestimating the roll satellite comm will play in the next 20 years.

Access to space is going to get much much cheaper and I suspect this kind of
thing will become a major competitor with terrestrial wireless services. For
instance, Iridium has 500 million in launches on the SpaceX books for Iridium
Next starting in 2015. This is global constellation in LEO providing 1.5mbs
wireless data connection anywhere in the world. [1]

[http://www.iridium.com/about/iridiumnext.aspx](http://www.iridium.com/about/iridiumnext.aspx)

